# Testudo Seed Mix vs. Russian Tortoise Seed Mix



## margosha (May 29, 2018)

I've seen a lot of posts on here about Tortoise Supply's Broadleaf "Testudo" Mix and Carolina Pet Supply's Russian Tortoise Seed Mix. And since I have gotten both, I thought it'd be interesting to do a comparison study of the two!

I live in an apartment, so space is limited and I have no outdoor area, but I know there are plenty of apt or "no land" dwellers on here, and I've seen what these mixes can look like outdoors, but I wanted to experiment growing it indoors. I know some people might be unsure about growing these indoors (I was), so I'm hoping this will help!

Both mixes claim to be carefully curated for Russians and other Testudos. The ingredients for the Russian Tortoise Mix are listed on their website, but Tortoise Supply doesn't list theirs. I got the smaller size of each seed mix, and there's still a TON. A little goes a long way... don't over-sprinkle!








Here is the Russian Tortoise Seed Mix after 2 days:







And the Testudo Mix after 2 days:






Make sure to not let the soil dry out during germination! For me, that meant watering twice a day, but depending on your environment it could be less/more. After they sprout, I just make sure the soil is moist but not drenched. I also like to mist the sprouts once every (or every other) day. They love it and almost instantaneously perk up!

Here's the Russian Tortoise Mix after 2 weeks:







And the Testudo Mix after 2 weeks:






Some of the sprouts look the same so far.. in particular the little 2-leafed heart shaped stems. I think those are turnips? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. But they grow the fasted and overpower the other plants, so I prune as needed.

The Russian Tortoise Mix has some grasses unlike the Testudo Mix. I haven't tried feeding my little guy grass yet, and I know Russians usually don't take to it much, but I'll definitely give it a go once these are ready to be cut.

All in all, with a little TLC, both options have been growing quick and plentiful and I would recommend either. I hope this was helpful for anyone on the fence about getting a seed mix, and to help decide which one fits your (and your tort's) needs!


----------



## Briannesmith1 (May 29, 2018)

Do you just cut the grass and feed it to your tort or put him in there to much as long as he wants? I live without land right now and was to get a more variety for foods. My Russian is extremely picky and will only eat romaine, kale, escarole, and barley some spring mix.


----------



## daniellenc (May 29, 2018)

I cut mine at the stems once it’s grown 6 inches or so. More grows back!


----------



## margosha (May 29, 2018)

Briannesmith1 said:


> Do you just cut the grass and feed it to your tort or put him in there to much as long as he wants? I live without land right now and was to get a more variety for foods. My Russian is extremely picky and will only eat romaine, kale, escarole, and barley some spring mix.



Outdoors it can grow taller but indoors with limited space and so that the plants don’t get too crowded and tangled, I also prefer to cut around 6”. 

It would be cute to just put him in the planter and let him go to town, but I don’t want him on that soil just in case. Even though it’s organic, it still has perlite in it and I wouldn’t want him accidentally ingesting it in his feeding frenzy haha.

If you have a picky tort, I would suggest (if you haven’t already) introducing foods in small quantities. A lot of time the problem is not that they are picky, but that they don’t understand it’s food. Mine was like that with hibiscus (usually a tort fave!), but I started mixing it in with his favored greens gradually and now he loves it and eats it on its own!


----------



## Briannesmith1 (May 29, 2018)

margosha said:


> Outdoors it can grow taller but indoors with limited space and so that the plants don’t get too crowded and tangled, I also prefer to cut around 6”.
> 
> It would be cute to just put him in the planter and let him go to town, but I don’t want him on that soil just in case. Even though it’s organic, it still has perlite in it and I wouldn’t want him accidentally ingesting it in his feeding frenzy haha.
> 
> If you have a picky tort, I would suggest (if you haven’t already) introducing foods in small quantities. A lot of time the problem is not that they are picky, but that they don’t understand it’s food. Mine was like that with hibiscus (usually a tort fave!), but I started mixing it in with his favored greens gradually and now he loves it and eats it on its own!



Yeah I have started doing that with Mazuri and and other greens too! Thanks.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 30, 2018)

My experience with the Tortoise Supply mix was that the early sprouters, with the initial heart-shaped leaves, were radishes.

Turnips have very similar leaves at the beginning; I find they take a day or two longer to sprout.

Either way, they tend to crowd out the slower sprouting seeds so I’d keep on pruning them until you have a fuller mix.


----------



## Astrochelys (Jun 3, 2018)

How long did it take to grow to six inches if I may ask?


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2018)

Great thread!!!


----------



## margosha (Jun 4, 2018)

Astrochelys said:


> How long did it take to grow to six inches if I may ask?



Some of the plants grow quicker than others, but for me, it took about a month before I started taking cuts.


----------



## margosha (Jun 4, 2018)

Tom said:


> Great thread!!!



Thanks!!


----------

